# Spontaneity & Viagra



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Viagra and other ED pills are effective for most, but there are side effects. Ringing in the ear, blurred vision, backache are a few.

So for men if you use them, do you try to kept spontaneity in your love life by taking and hoping your partner is ready for sex, or do you discuss ahead of time. after all, if you don't have sex you still have the side affects with no rewards. 

And, do you take it before foreplay or after foreplay begins. I usually get reaction within 15 minutes and often the 2 - 4 hours that is claimed be the effective time will be two days for me. 

And for you ladies, do you want to know your man is taking it or would you prefer he not tell you therefore maintain spontaneity in your love life.

Personally, I don’t tell my wife. I can take one when we go to bed and 8 hours later be hard and ready. I do know my wife likes it when I’m very hard…


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Grr, my post got lost.

Short answer, I never surprise her and will tell her in advance (post menopause she wants to know in advance no matter what) that I’m taking the pill. Works for us.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

The side effects are only possible side effects. They are not likely to happen. 

I take Cialis daily for about a year now, since I turned 62 and my blood pressure meds have gotten more robust, and I have never had any side effects.

My wife goes with me to every the doctor appointment, and gives me my “brain pill” every evening along with the blood pressure and migraine meds, and the vitamins to try to keep me from going blind in my other eye. What a mess. 

But I do not have any side effects from the Cialis. If anything I feel much better now since I started taking them, but that could be the exercise.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*When I took Viagra back with my RSXW, I always told her prior to any sexual hanky-panky.

Hell, with it, foreplay is almost as much damned fun as the resultant sex!*


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

I use them with only a flushed feeling and sometimes a stuffy nose. (Maybe from using the nose on her as foreplay?) Anyway, I take it after discussing it with her and before foreplay, she is post menopause and does not always want to do it and I don't want to waste the pill. It works better this way for us as the foreplay seems to enhance it effects. 

By the way, I've never had to worry about the 4 hour erection as claimed. Wish I did though, but wife is more than happy that I don't!!!


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Second on the Cialis. You can one and be good for a couple of days, or take a small dosage daily which helps with prostate issues too.

Yes, it's pricey. I don't use the daily one any more since my GF is only here every other week. Otherwise I would, without a doubt.


----------



## KatrinaR (Nov 10, 2017)

My spouse doesn't have ED or need/use the pill, but curious from those of you who do use it what exactly it enables for it, beyond the obvious of simply achieving an erection, or is it just that?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

It is just that. It helps with blood chemistry to make achieving an erection easier. But only in the event of regular sexual activity.


----------



## KatrinaR (Nov 10, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> It is just that. It helps with blood chemistry to make achieving an erection easier. But only in the event of regular sexual activity.


Interesting. "Only in the event of regular sexual activity."

How about recovery between sessions? I understand that it helps there as well? As men age, it seems that recovery definitely slows. And I would assume it is a mental boost as well, knowing you're able to perform. Much about sex is mental anyway, barring physical impairments, of course.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

ED pills doesn't make me horny... but my penis is more sensitive and responses more quickly to my wife's touch and more sensitive when inside her. Interesting though, when I think about sex these days I will get hard...like I did when I was 16! 

I split a Viagra 100 into quarters, otherwise I'm ready to go 20 minutes after the first session. Since my wife is completed satisfied and doesn't want another session, there is no need to stay "high" for her. 

I work out 5 days a week.. and an intense leg workout has a very positive affect on erection the following day. I'm 75 and only take aspirin and fish oil I had a stint 8 years ago but refuse to take any statins.

I get my ED pills from Canada and India... have had nothing but positive results. The doctor's prescription at the drug stor were costing me $16/pill. Now I pay more than $1.50 - $2.50/pill.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

The largest sex organ is, indeed, the brain.

Since I turned sixty having one session a day is good enough for me. I do help my wife keep busy more often, but as mentioned by others there are many methods to use. So I can't speak to the idea of "between sessions".


----------



## ilovemywife38d (Jul 31, 2017)

I use Viagra I discuss it with my wife first cause if I take it nothing happens I am very uncomfortable and the hardness keeps me awake. My wife loves when I take it cause it gets me very hard. I wake up the next morning ready very ready very few side effects


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

leon2100 said:


> I work out 5 days a week.. and an intense leg workout has a very positive affect on erection the following day. I'm 75 and only take aspirin and fish oil I had a stint 8 years ago but refuse to take any statins.
> 
> This is AWESOME and so inspirational-that you are still "Doing it" in the gym at age 75! Good for you! I love it! Bet your wife loves it!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its best to make sure that you doctor is aware of the drugs you are taking. Especially if you are taking other drugs or have a medical condition.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Especially if you are taking other drugs


Ugh, my $0.07 blood pressure pill’s only side effect is ED. And those pills cost considerably more. Big Pharma’s revenge I guess. Although I get back at them via Canada.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you are really supposed to take it 60 minutes before sex to have the full effect. So planning...is hard to do. Fixed expected times....like you get up saturday morning, pop a pill, and later on after coffee....you get frisky


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

WildMustang said:


> leon2100 said:
> 
> 
> > I work out 5 days a week.. and an intense leg workout has a very positive affect on erection the following day. I'm 75 and only take aspirin and fish oil I had a stint 8 years ago but refuse to take any statins.
> ...


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

I take an herbal pill then we take a shower together and if not already engaged in sex , will go to the bedroom and start with foreplay and when it is time for the insertion, we DoIt!

This has worked for us.


----------

